# Samba - Browsing WinXP Shares

## dTr

I have set up samba on my home pc and I have some shared folders on a laptop. If I type

```
$ smbclient //computername/foldername
```

 into a shell then I can access that shared folder. What I want to be able to do is browse a list of folders that are shared on the laptop from within linux. From what I have read, I should be able to type

```
$ smbclient -L computername
```

 but I don't get a list from that. Another (or probably the same) issue is that if I try to browse the network in KDE, I can open the network browser, then I get an icon labelled "MsHome", if I click on it I get two icons - one for the linux box and one for the laptop. If I then click on the laptop, I get the error message -

```
Internal Error

Please send a full bug report at http://bugs.kde.org

libsmbclient reported an error, but did not specify what the problem is. This might indicate a severe problem with your network - but also might indicate a problem with libsmbclient.

If you want to help us, please provide a tcpdump of the network interface while you try to browse (be aware that it might contain private data, so do not post it if you are unsure about that - you can send it privately to the developers if they ask for it)
```

I hope someone knows what I should do!!

----------

## radarsat1

that should work.  so what error message do you get from "smbclient -L"?

more info should help.

----------

## dTr

I get this -

```
$ smbclient -L //sarahdavies

added interface ip=127.0.0.1 bcast=127.255.255.255 nmask=255.0.0.0

added interface ip=192.168.0.5 bcast=192.168.0.255 nmask=255.255.255.0

Client started (version 3.0.14a).

resolve_lmhosts: Attempting lmhosts lookup for name sarahdavies<0x20>

resolve_wins: Attempting wins lookup for name sarahdavies<0x20>

resolve_wins: WINS server resolution selected and no WINS servers listed.

resolve_hosts: Attempting host lookup for name sarahdavies<0x20>

name_resolve_bcast: Attempting broadcast lookup for name sarahdavies<0x20>

Got a positive name query response from 192.168.0.4 ( 192.168.0.4 )

Connecting to 192.168.0.4 at port 445

Password:

Doing spnego session setup (blob length=16)

server didn't supply a full spnego negprot

Got challenge flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x608a0215

NTLMSSP: Set final flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x60080215

NTLMSSP Sign/Seal - Initialising with flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x60080215

Domain=[SARAHDAVIES] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

dos_clean_name []

        Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

Error returning browse list: NT_STATUS_OK

resolve_lmhosts: Attempting lmhosts lookup for name sarahdavies<0x20>

resolve_wins: Attempting wins lookup for name sarahdavies<0x20>

resolve_wins: WINS server resolution selected and no WINS servers listed.

resolve_hosts: Attempting host lookup for name sarahdavies<0x20>

name_resolve_bcast: Attempting broadcast lookup for name sarahdavies<0x20>

Got a positive name query response from 192.168.0.4 ( 192.168.0.4 )

Connecting to 192.168.0.4 at port 139

Doing spnego session setup (blob length=16)

server didn't supply a full spnego negprot

Got challenge flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x608a0215

NTLMSSP: Set final flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x60080215

NTLMSSP Sign/Seal - Initialising with flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x60080215

Domain=[SARAHDAVIES] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

dos_clean_name []

        Server               Comment

        ---------            -------

        Workgroup            Master

        ---------            -------

```

----------

## dTr

Anyone????

----------

## Po0ky

smbclient -d 10 -L <hostname>

will give you even more debug info..

----------

## dTr

Ok, here is the output from that -

```
INFO: Current debug levels:

  all: True/10

  tdb: False/0

  printdrivers: False/0

  lanman: False/0

  smb: False/0

  rpc_parse: False/0

  rpc_srv: False/0

  rpc_cli: False/0

  passdb: False/0

  sam: False/0

  auth: False/0

  winbind: False/0

  vfs: False/0

  idmap: False/0

  quota: False/0

  acls: False/0

lp_load: refreshing parameters

Initialising global parameters

params.c:pm_process() - Processing configuration file "/etc/samba/smb.conf"

Processing section "[global]"

doing parameter log file = /var/log/samba3/log.%m

doing parameter max log size = 50

doing parameter log level = 3

doing parameter interfaces = lo ra0

doing parameter netbios name = DavesGentoo

handle_netbios_name: set global_myname to: DAVESGENTOO

doing parameter server string = Samba Server %v

doing parameter max protocol = NT

doing parameter workgroup = MSHOME

doing parameter server signing = Auto

doing parameter security = user

doing parameter preferred master = yes

pm_process() returned Yes

lp_servicenumber: couldn't find homes

set_server_role: role = ROLE_STANDALONE

Attempting to register new charset UCS-2LE

Registered charset UCS-2LE

Attempting to register new charset UTF-16LE

Registered charset UTF-16LE

Attempting to register new charset UCS-2BE

Registered charset UCS-2BE

Attempting to register new charset UTF-16BE

Registered charset UTF-16BE

Attempting to register new charset UTF8

Registered charset UTF8

Attempting to register new charset UTF-8

Registered charset UTF-8

Attempting to register new charset ASCII

Registered charset ASCII

Attempting to register new charset 646

Registered charset 646

Attempting to register new charset ISO-8859-1

Registered charset ISO-8859-1

Attempting to register new charset UCS2-HEX

Registered charset UCS2-HEX

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

added interface ip=127.0.0.1 bcast=127.255.255.255 nmask=255.0.0.0

added interface ip=192.168.0.5 bcast=192.168.0.255 nmask=255.255.255.0

Netbios name list:-

my_netbios_names[0]="DAVESGENTOO"

Client started (version 3.0.14a).

internal_resolve_name: looking up sarahdavies#20

Opening cache file at /var/cache/samba/gencache.tdb

Returning expired cache entry: key = NBT/SARAHDAVIES#20, value = 192.168.0.3:0,

timeout = Thu Dec  8 11:35:42 2005

no entry for sarahdavies#20 found.

Deleting cache entry (key = NBT/SARAHDAVIES#20)

resolve_lmhosts: Attempting lmhosts lookup for name sarahdavies<0x20>

getlmhostsent: lmhost entry: 127.0.0.1 localhost

resolve_wins: Attempting wins lookup for name sarahdavies<0x20>

resolve_wins: WINS server resolution selected and no WINS servers listed.

resolve_hosts: Attempting host lookup for name sarahdavies<0x20>

name_resolve_bcast: Attempting broadcast lookup for name sarahdavies<0x20>

bind succeeded on port 0

socket option SO_KEEPALIVE = 0

socket option SO_REUSEADDR = 1

socket option SO_BROADCAST = 1

Could not test socket option TCP_NODELAY.

socket option IPTOS_LOWDELAY = 0

socket option IPTOS_THROUGHPUT = 0

socket option SO_SNDBUF = 116736

socket option SO_RCVBUF = 116736

socket option SO_SNDLOWAT = 1

socket option SO_RCVLOWAT = 1

socket option SO_SNDTIMEO = 0

socket option SO_RCVTIMEO = 0

Sending a packet of len 50 to (127.255.255.255) on port 137

Sending a packet of len 50 to (127.255.255.255) on port 137

Sending a packet of len 50 to (127.255.255.255) on port 137

Sending a packet of len 50 to (192.168.0.255) on port 137

read_udp_socket: lastip 192.168.0.4 lastport 137 read: 62

parse_nmb: packet id = 14085

Received a packet of len 62 from (192.168.0.4) port 137

nmb packet from 192.168.0.4(137) header: id=14085 opcode=Query(0) response=Yes

    header: flags: bcast=No rec_avail=No rec_des=Yes trunc=No auth=Yes

    header: rcode=0 qdcount=0 ancount=1 nscount=0 arcount=0

    answers: nmb_name=SARAHDAVIES<20> rr_type=32 rr_class=1 ttl=300000

    answers   0 char ......   hex 0000C0A80004

Got a positive name query response from 192.168.0.4 ( 192.168.0.4 )

remove_duplicate_addrs2: looking for duplicate address/port pairs

namecache_store: storing 1 address for sarahdavies#20: 192.168.0.4:0

Adding cache entry with key = NBT/SARAHDAVIES#20; value = 192.168.0.4:0 and time

out = Fri Dec 23 16:03:42 2005

 (660 seconds ahead)

internal_resolve_name: returning 1 addresses: 192.168.0.4:0

Connecting to 192.168.0.4 at port 445

socket option SO_KEEPALIVE = 0

socket option SO_REUSEADDR = 0

socket option SO_BROADCAST = 0

socket option TCP_NODELAY = 1

socket option IPTOS_LOWDELAY = 0

socket option IPTOS_THROUGHPUT = 0

socket option SO_SNDBUF = 16384

socket option SO_RCVBUF = 87380

socket option SO_SNDLOWAT = 1

socket option SO_RCVLOWAT = 1

socket option SO_SNDTIMEO = 0

socket option SO_RCVTIMEO = 0

 session request ok

write_socket(4,183)

write_socket(4,183) wrote 183

got smb length of 85

size=85

smb_com=0x72

smb_rcls=0

smb_reh=0

smb_err=0

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=55297

smb_tid=0

smb_pid=7596

smb_uid=0

smb_mid=1

smt_wct=17

smb_vwv[ 0]=    8 (0x8)

smb_vwv[ 1]= 2563 (0xA03)

smb_vwv[ 2]=  256 (0x100)

smb_vwv[ 3]= 1024 (0x400)

smb_vwv[ 4]=   17 (0x11)

smb_vwv[ 5]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 6]=  256 (0x100)

smb_vwv[ 7]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 8]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 9]=64768 (0xFD00)

smb_vwv[10]=  227 (0xE3)

smb_vwv[11]=28800 (0x7080)

smb_vwv[12]=29436 (0x72FC)

smb_vwv[13]=55529 (0xD8E9)

smb_vwv[14]=50695 (0xC607)

smb_vwv[15]=    1 (0x1)

smb_vwv[16]=    0 (0x0)

smb_bcc=16

[000] 8D 93 4F F0 1D 98 F9 49  96 EC 83 2F 0A 8C 6C B6  ..O....I .../..l.

size=85

smb_com=0x72

smb_rcls=0

smb_reh=0

smb_err=0

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=55297

smb_tid=0

smb_pid=7596

smb_uid=0

smb_mid=1

smt_wct=17

smb_vwv[ 0]=    8 (0x8)

smb_vwv[ 1]= 2563 (0xA03)

smb_vwv[ 2]=  256 (0x100)

smb_vwv[ 3]= 1024 (0x400)

smb_vwv[ 4]=   17 (0x11)

smb_vwv[ 5]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 6]=  256 (0x100)

smb_vwv[ 7]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 8]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 9]=64768 (0xFD00)

smb_vwv[10]=  227 (0xE3)

smb_vwv[11]=28800 (0x7080)

smb_vwv[12]=29436 (0x72FC)

smb_vwv[13]=55529 (0xD8E9)

smb_vwv[14]=50695 (0xC607)

smb_vwv[15]=    1 (0x1)

smb_vwv[16]=    0 (0x0)

smb_bcc=16

[000] 8D 93 4F F0 1D 98 F9 49  96 EC 83 2F 0A 8C 6C B6  ..O....I .../..l.

Serverzone is 0

Password:

Doing spnego session setup (blob length=16)

server didn't supply a full spnego negprot

write_socket(4,168)

write_socket(4,168) wrote 168

got smb length of 334

size=334

smb_com=0x73

smb_rcls=22

smb_reh=0

smb_err=49152

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=51201

smb_tid=0

smb_pid=7596

smb_uid=2048

smb_mid=2

smt_wct=4

smb_vwv[ 0]=  255 (0xFF)

smb_vwv[ 1]=  334 (0x14E)

smb_vwv[ 2]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 3]=  217 (0xD9)

smb_bcc=291

[000] A1 81 D6 30 81 D3 A0 03  0A 01 01 A1 0C 06 0A 2B  ...0.... .......+

[010] 06 01 04 01 82 37 02 02  0A A2 81 BD 04 81 BA 4E  .....7.. .......N

[020] 54 4C 4D 53 53 50 00 02  00 00 00 16 00 16 00 30  TLMSSP.. .......0

[030] 00 00 00 15 02 8A 60 E2  FF EB 2F D1 EE A3 62 00  ......`. ../...b.

[040] 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 74  00 74 00 46 00 00 00 53  .......t .t.F...S

[050] 00 41 00 52 00 41 00 48  00 44 00 41 00 56 00 49  .A.R.A.H .D.A.V.I

[060] 00 45 00 53 00 02 00 16  00 53 00 41 00 52 00 41  .E.S.... .S.A.R.A

[070] 00 48 00 44 00 41 00 56  00 49 00 45 00 53 00 01  .H.D.A.V .I.E.S..

[080] 00 16 00 53 00 41 00 52  00 41 00 48 00 44 00 41  ...S.A.R .A.H.D.A

[090] 00 56 00 49 00 45 00 53  00 04 00 16 00 53 00 61  .V.I.E.S .....S.a

[0A0] 00 72 00 61 00 68 00 44  00 61 00 76 00 69 00 65  .r.a.h.D .a.v.i.e

[0B0] 00 73 00 03 00 16 00 53  00 61 00 72 00 61 00 68  .s.....S .a.r.a.h

[0C0] 00 44 00 61 00 76 00 69  00 65 00 73 00 06 00 04  .D.a.v.i .e.s....

[0D0] 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 57 00 69 00 6E 00 64  ........ .W.i.n.d

[0E0] 00 6F 00 77 00 73 00 20  00 35 00 2E 00 31 00 00  .o.w.s.  .5...1..

[0F0] 00 57 00 69 00 6E 00 64  00 6F 00 77 00 73 00 20  .W.i.n.d .o.w.s.

[100] 00 32 00 30 00 30 00 30  00 20 00 4C 00 41 00 4E  .2.0.0.0 . .L.A.N

[110] 00 20 00 4D 00 61 00 6E  00 61 00 67 00 65 00 72  . .M.a.n .a.g.e.r

[120] 00 00 00                                          ...

size=334

smb_com=0x73

smb_rcls=22

smb_reh=0

smb_err=49152

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=51201

smb_tid=0

smb_pid=7596

smb_uid=2048

smb_mid=2

smt_wct=4

smb_vwv[ 0]=  255 (0xFF)

smb_vwv[ 1]=  334 (0x14E)

smb_vwv[ 2]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 3]=  217 (0xD9)

smb_bcc=291

[000] A1 81 D6 30 81 D3 A0 03  0A 01 01 A1 0C 06 0A 2B  ...0.... .......+

[010] 06 01 04 01 82 37 02 02  0A A2 81 BD 04 81 BA 4E  .....7.. .......N

[020] 54 4C 4D 53 53 50 00 02  00 00 00 16 00 16 00 30  TLMSSP.. .......0

[030] 00 00 00 15 02 8A 60 E2  FF EB 2F D1 EE A3 62 00  ......`. ../...b.

[040] 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 74  00 74 00 46 00 00 00 53  .......t .t.F...S

[050] 00 41 00 52 00 41 00 48  00 44 00 41 00 56 00 49  .A.R.A.H .D.A.V.I

[060] 00 45 00 53 00 02 00 16  00 53 00 41 00 52 00 41  .E.S.... .S.A.R.A

[070] 00 48 00 44 00 41 00 56  00 49 00 45 00 53 00 01  .H.D.A.V .I.E.S..

[080] 00 16 00 53 00 41 00 52  00 41 00 48 00 44 00 41  ...S.A.R .A.H.D.A

[090] 00 56 00 49 00 45 00 53  00 04 00 16 00 53 00 61  .V.I.E.S .....S.a

[0A0] 00 72 00 61 00 68 00 44  00 61 00 76 00 69 00 65  .r.a.h.D .a.v.i.e

[0B0] 00 73 00 03 00 16 00 53  00 61 00 72 00 61 00 68  .s.....S .a.r.a.h

[0C0] 00 44 00 61 00 76 00 69  00 65 00 73 00 06 00 04  .D.a.v.i .e.s....

[0D0] 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 57 00 69 00 6E 00 64  ........ .W.i.n.d

[0E0] 00 6F 00 77 00 73 00 20  00 35 00 2E 00 31 00 00  .o.w.s.  .5...1..

[0F0] 00 57 00 69 00 6E 00 64  00 6F 00 77 00 73 00 20  .W.i.n.d .o.w.s.

[100] 00 32 00 30 00 30 00 30  00 20 00 4C 00 41 00 4E  .2.0.0.0 . .L.A.N

[110] 00 20 00 4D 00 61 00 6E  00 61 00 67 00 65 00 72  . .M.a.n .a.g.e.r

[120] 00 00 00                                          ...

Got challenge flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x608a0215

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_UNICODE

  NTLMSSP_REQUEST_TARGET

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_SIGN

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_NTLM

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_NTLM2

  NTLMSSP_CHAL_TARGET_INFO

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_128

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_KEY_EXCH

NTLMSSP: Set final flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x60080215

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_UNICODE

  NTLMSSP_REQUEST_TARGET

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_SIGN

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_NTLM

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_NTLM2

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_128

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_KEY_EXCH

NTLMSSP challenge set by NTLM2

challenge is:

[000] 47 CC 9C 49 DA 90 DD 22                           G..I..."

NTLMSSP Sign/Seal - Initialising with flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x60080215

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_UNICODE

  NTLMSSP_REQUEST_TARGET

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_SIGN

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_NTLM

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_NTLM2

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_128

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_KEY_EXCH

write_socket(4,268)

write_socket(4,268) wrote 268

got smb length of 126

size=126

smb_com=0x73

smb_rcls=0

smb_reh=0

smb_err=0

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=51201

smb_tid=0

smb_pid=7596

smb_uid=2048

smb_mid=3

smt_wct=4

smb_vwv[ 0]=  255 (0xFF)

smb_vwv[ 1]=  126 (0x7E)

smb_vwv[ 2]=    1 (0x1)

smb_vwv[ 3]=    9 (0x9)

smb_bcc=83

[000] A1 07 30 05 A0 03 0A 01  00 57 00 69 00 6E 00 64  ..0..... .W.i.n.d

[010] 00 6F 00 77 00 73 00 20  00 35 00 2E 00 31 00 00  .o.w.s.  .5...1..

[020] 00 57 00 69 00 6E 00 64  00 6F 00 77 00 73 00 20  .W.i.n.d .o.w.s.

[030] 00 32 00 30 00 30 00 30  00 20 00 4C 00 41 00 4E  .2.0.0.0 . .L.A.N

[040] 00 20 00 4D 00 61 00 6E  00 61 00 67 00 65 00 72  . .M.a.n .a.g.e.r

[050] 00 00 00                                          ...

size=126

smb_com=0x73

smb_rcls=0

smb_reh=0

smb_err=0

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=51201

smb_tid=0

smb_pid=7596

smb_uid=2048

smb_mid=3

smt_wct=4

smb_vwv[ 0]=  255 (0xFF)

smb_vwv[ 1]=  126 (0x7E)

smb_vwv[ 2]=    1 (0x1)

smb_vwv[ 3]=    9 (0x9)

smb_bcc=83

[000] A1 07 30 05 A0 03 0A 01  00 57 00 69 00 6E 00 64  ..0..... .W.i.n.d

[010] 00 6F 00 77 00 73 00 20  00 35 00 2E 00 31 00 00  .o.w.s.  .5...1..

[020] 00 57 00 69 00 6E 00 64  00 6F 00 77 00 73 00 20  .W.i.n.d .o.w.s.

[030] 00 32 00 30 00 30 00 30  00 20 00 4C 00 41 00 4E  .2.0.0.0 . .L.A.N

[040] 00 20 00 4D 00 61 00 6E  00 61 00 67 00 65 00 72  . .M.a.n .a.g.e.r

[050] 00 00 00                                          ...

Domain=[SARAHDAVIES] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

 session setup ok

write_socket(4,92)

write_socket(4,92) wrote 92

got smb length of 48

size=48

smb_com=0x75

smb_rcls=0

smb_reh=0

smb_err=0

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=51201

smb_tid=2048

smb_pid=7596

smb_uid=2048

smb_mid=4

smt_wct=3

smb_vwv[ 0]=  255 (0xFF)

smb_vwv[ 1]=   48 (0x30)

smb_vwv[ 2]=    1 (0x1)

smb_bcc=7

[000] 49 50 43 00 00 00 00                              IPC....

 tconx ok

dos_clean_name []

        Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

size=109

smb_com=0x25

smb_rcls=0

smb_reh=0

smb_err=0

smb_flg=8

smb_flg2=51201

smb_tid=2048

smb_pid=7596

smb_uid=2048

smb_mid=5

smt_wct=14

smb_vwv[ 0]=   19 (0x13)

smb_vwv[ 1]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 2]= 1024 (0x400)

smb_vwv[ 3]=65504 (0xFFE0)

smb_vwv[ 4]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 5]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 6]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 7]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 8]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 9]=   19 (0x13)

smb_vwv[10]=   90 (0x5A)

smb_vwv[11]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[12]=  109 (0x6D)

smb_vwv[13]=    0 (0x0)

smb_bcc=46

[000] 00 5C 00 50 00 49 00 50  00 45 00 5C 00 4C 00 41  .\.P.I.P .E.\.L.A

[010] 00 4E 00 4D 00 41 00 4E  00 00 00 00 00 57 72 4C  .N.M.A.N .....WrL

[020] 65 68 00 42 31 33 42 57  7A 00 01 00 E0 FF        eh.B13BW z.....

write_socket(4,113)

write_socket(4,113) wrote 113

got smb length of 64

size=64

smb_com=0x25

smb_rcls=0

smb_reh=0

smb_err=0

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=51201

smb_tid=2048

smb_pid=7596

smb_uid=2048

smb_mid=5

smt_wct=10

smb_vwv[ 0]=    8 (0x8)

smb_vwv[ 1]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 2]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 3]=    8 (0x8)

smb_vwv[ 4]=   56 (0x38)

smb_vwv[ 5]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 6]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 7]=   64 (0x40)

smb_vwv[ 8]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 9]=    0 (0x0)

smb_bcc=9

[000] 00 05 00 00 00 00 00 00  00                       ........ .

size=64

smb_com=0x25

smb_rcls=0

smb_reh=0

smb_err=0

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=51201

smb_tid=2048

smb_pid=7596

smb_uid=2048

smb_mid=5

smt_wct=10

smb_vwv[ 0]=    8 (0x8)

smb_vwv[ 1]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 2]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 3]=    8 (0x8)

smb_vwv[ 4]=   56 (0x38)

smb_vwv[ 5]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 6]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 7]=   64 (0x40)

smb_vwv[ 8]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 9]=    0 (0x0)

smb_bcc=9

[000] 00 05 00 00 00 00 00 00  00                       ........ .

NetShareEnum res=5

Error returning browse list: NT_STATUS_OK

write_socket(4,39)

write_socket(4,39) wrote 39

got smb length of 35

size=35

smb_com=0x71

smb_rcls=0

smb_reh=0

smb_err=0

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=51201

smb_tid=2048

smb_pid=7596

smb_uid=2048

smb_mid=6

smt_wct=0

smb_bcc=0

internal_resolve_name: looking up sarahdavies#20

Returning valid cache entry: key = NBT/SARAHDAVIES#20, value = 192.168.0.4:0, ti

meout = Fri Dec 23 16:03:42 2005

name sarahdavies#20 found.

Connecting to 192.168.0.4 at port 139

socket option SO_KEEPALIVE = 0

socket option SO_REUSEADDR = 0

socket option SO_BROADCAST = 0

socket option TCP_NODELAY = 1

socket option IPTOS_LOWDELAY = 0

socket option IPTOS_THROUGHPUT = 0

socket option SO_SNDBUF = 16384

socket option SO_RCVBUF = 87380

socket option SO_SNDLOWAT = 1

socket option SO_RCVLOWAT = 1

socket option SO_SNDTIMEO = 0

socket option SO_RCVTIMEO = 0

write_socket(4,72)

write_socket(4,72) wrote 72

Sent session request

got smb length of 0

size=0

smb_com=0x0

smb_rcls=0

smb_reh=0

smb_err=0

smb_flg=0

smb_flg2=0

smb_tid=0

smb_pid=0

smb_uid=0

smb_mid=0

smt_wct=0

smb_bcc=0

 session request ok

write_socket(4,183)

write_socket(4,183) wrote 183

got smb length of 85

size=85

smb_com=0x72

smb_rcls=0

smb_reh=0

smb_err=0

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=55297

smb_tid=0

smb_pid=7596

smb_uid=0

smb_mid=2

smt_wct=17

smb_vwv[ 0]=    8 (0x8)

smb_vwv[ 1]= 2563 (0xA03)

smb_vwv[ 2]=  256 (0x100)

smb_vwv[ 3]= 1024 (0x400)

smb_vwv[ 4]=   17 (0x11)

smb_vwv[ 5]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 6]=  256 (0x100)

smb_vwv[ 7]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 8]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 9]=64768 (0xFD00)

smb_vwv[10]=  227 (0xE3)

smb_vwv[11]=32896 (0x8080)

smb_vwv[12]=49570 (0xC1A2)

smb_vwv[13]=55530 (0xD8EA)

smb_vwv[14]=50695 (0xC607)

smb_vwv[15]=    1 (0x1)

smb_vwv[16]=    0 (0x0)

smb_bcc=16

[000] 8D 93 4F F0 1D 98 F9 49  96 EC 83 2F 0A 8C 6C B6  ..O....I .../..l.

size=85

smb_com=0x72

smb_rcls=0

smb_reh=0

smb_err=0

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=55297

smb_tid=0

smb_pid=7596

smb_uid=0

smb_mid=2

smt_wct=17

smb_vwv[ 0]=    8 (0x8)

smb_vwv[ 1]= 2563 (0xA03)

smb_vwv[ 2]=  256 (0x100)

smb_vwv[ 3]= 1024 (0x400)

smb_vwv[ 4]=   17 (0x11)

smb_vwv[ 5]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 6]=  256 (0x100)

smb_vwv[ 7]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 8]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 9]=64768 (0xFD00)

smb_vwv[10]=  227 (0xE3)

smb_vwv[11]=32896 (0x8080)

smb_vwv[12]=49570 (0xC1A2)

smb_vwv[13]=55530 (0xD8EA)

smb_vwv[14]=50695 (0xC607)

smb_vwv[15]=    1 (0x1)

smb_vwv[16]=    0 (0x0)

smb_bcc=16

[000] 8D 93 4F F0 1D 98 F9 49  96 EC 83 2F 0A 8C 6C B6  ..O....I .../..l.

Doing spnego session setup (blob length=16)

server didn't supply a full spnego negprot

write_socket(4,168)

write_socket(4,168) wrote 168

got smb length of 334

size=334

smb_com=0x73

smb_rcls=22

smb_reh=0

smb_err=49152

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=51201

smb_tid=0

smb_pid=7596

smb_uid=2048

smb_mid=3

smt_wct=4

smb_vwv[ 0]=  255 (0xFF)

smb_vwv[ 1]=  334 (0x14E)

smb_vwv[ 2]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 3]=  217 (0xD9)

smb_bcc=291

[000] A1 81 D6 30 81 D3 A0 03  0A 01 01 A1 0C 06 0A 2B  ...0.... .......+

[010] 06 01 04 01 82 37 02 02  0A A2 81 BD 04 81 BA 4E  .....7.. .......N

[020] 54 4C 4D 53 53 50 00 02  00 00 00 16 00 16 00 30  TLMSSP.. .......0

[030] 00 00 00 15 02 8A 60 98  A6 DF 28 0B 18 36 9B 00  ......`. ..(..6..

[040] 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 74  00 74 00 46 00 00 00 53  .......t .t.F...S

[050] 00 41 00 52 00 41 00 48  00 44 00 41 00 56 00 49  .A.R.A.H .D.A.V.I

[060] 00 45 00 53 00 02 00 16  00 53 00 41 00 52 00 41  .E.S.... .S.A.R.A

[070] 00 48 00 44 00 41 00 56  00 49 00 45 00 53 00 01  .H.D.A.V .I.E.S..

[080] 00 16 00 53 00 41 00 52  00 41 00 48 00 44 00 41  ...S.A.R .A.H.D.A

[090] 00 56 00 49 00 45 00 53  00 04 00 16 00 53 00 61  .V.I.E.S .....S.a

[0A0] 00 72 00 61 00 68 00 44  00 61 00 76 00 69 00 65  .r.a.h.D .a.v.i.e

[0B0] 00 73 00 03 00 16 00 53  00 61 00 72 00 61 00 68  .s.....S .a.r.a.h

[0C0] 00 44 00 61 00 76 00 69  00 65 00 73 00 06 00 04  .D.a.v.i .e.s....

[0D0] 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 57 00 69 00 6E 00 64  ........ .W.i.n.d

[0E0] 00 6F 00 77 00 73 00 20  00 35 00 2E 00 31 00 00  .o.w.s.  .5...1..

[0F0] 00 57 00 69 00 6E 00 64  00 6F 00 77 00 73 00 20  .W.i.n.d .o.w.s.

[100] 00 32 00 30 00 30 00 30  00 20 00 4C 00 41 00 4E  .2.0.0.0 . .L.A.N

[110] 00 20 00 4D 00 61 00 6E  00 61 00 67 00 65 00 72  . .M.a.n .a.g.e.r

[120] 00 00 00                                          ...

size=334

smb_com=0x73

smb_rcls=22

smb_reh=0

smb_err=49152

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=51201

smb_tid=0

smb_pid=7596

smb_uid=2048

smb_mid=3

smt_wct=4

smb_vwv[ 0]=  255 (0xFF)

smb_vwv[ 1]=  334 (0x14E)

smb_vwv[ 2]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 3]=  217 (0xD9)

smb_bcc=291

[000] A1 81 D6 30 81 D3 A0 03  0A 01 01 A1 0C 06 0A 2B  ...0.... .......+

[010] 06 01 04 01 82 37 02 02  0A A2 81 BD 04 81 BA 4E  .....7.. .......N

[020] 54 4C 4D 53 53 50 00 02  00 00 00 16 00 16 00 30  TLMSSP.. .......0

[030] 00 00 00 15 02 8A 60 98  A6 DF 28 0B 18 36 9B 00  ......`. ..(..6..

[040] 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 74  00 74 00 46 00 00 00 53  .......t .t.F...S

[050] 00 41 00 52 00 41 00 48  00 44 00 41 00 56 00 49  .A.R.A.H .D.A.V.I

[060] 00 45 00 53 00 02 00 16  00 53 00 41 00 52 00 41  .E.S.... .S.A.R.A

[070] 00 48 00 44 00 41 00 56  00 49 00 45 00 53 00 01  .H.D.A.V .I.E.S..

[080] 00 16 00 53 00 41 00 52  00 41 00 48 00 44 00 41  ...S.A.R .A.H.D.A

[090] 00 56 00 49 00 45 00 53  00 04 00 16 00 53 00 61  .V.I.E.S .....S.a

[0A0] 00 72 00 61 00 68 00 44  00 61 00 76 00 69 00 65  .r.a.h.D .a.v.i.e

[0B0] 00 73 00 03 00 16 00 53  00 61 00 72 00 61 00 68  .s.....S .a.r.a.h

[0C0] 00 44 00 61 00 76 00 69  00 65 00 73 00 06 00 04  .D.a.v.i .e.s....

[0D0] 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 57 00 69 00 6E 00 64  ........ .W.i.n.d

[0E0] 00 6F 00 77 00 73 00 20  00 35 00 2E 00 31 00 00  .o.w.s.  .5...1..

[0F0] 00 57 00 69 00 6E 00 64  00 6F 00 77 00 73 00 20  .W.i.n.d .o.w.s.

[100] 00 32 00 30 00 30 00 30  00 20 00 4C 00 41 00 4E  .2.0.0.0 . .L.A.N

[110] 00 20 00 4D 00 61 00 6E  00 61 00 67 00 65 00 72  . .M.a.n .a.g.e.r

[120] 00 00 00                                          ...

Got challenge flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x608a0215

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_UNICODE

  NTLMSSP_REQUEST_TARGET

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_SIGN

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_NTLM

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_NTLM2

  NTLMSSP_CHAL_TARGET_INFO

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_128

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_KEY_EXCH

NTLMSSP: Set final flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x60080215

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_UNICODE

  NTLMSSP_REQUEST_TARGET

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_SIGN

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_NTLM

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_NTLM2

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_128

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_KEY_EXCH

NTLMSSP challenge set by NTLM2

challenge is:

[000] 96 58 E8 5C 7F 78 60 5A                           .X.\.x`Z

NTLMSSP Sign/Seal - Initialising with flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x60080215

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_UNICODE

  NTLMSSP_REQUEST_TARGET

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_SIGN

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_NTLM

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_NTLM2

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_128

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_KEY_EXCH

write_socket(4,268)

write_socket(4,268) wrote 268

got smb length of 126

size=126

smb_com=0x73

smb_rcls=0

smb_reh=0

smb_err=0

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=51201

smb_tid=0

smb_pid=7596

smb_uid=2048

smb_mid=4

smt_wct=4

smb_vwv[ 0]=  255 (0xFF)

smb_vwv[ 1]=  126 (0x7E)

smb_vwv[ 2]=    1 (0x1)

smb_vwv[ 3]=    9 (0x9)

smb_bcc=83

[000] A1 07 30 05 A0 03 0A 01  00 57 00 69 00 6E 00 64  ..0..... .W.i.n.d

[010] 00 6F 00 77 00 73 00 20  00 35 00 2E 00 31 00 00  .o.w.s.  .5...1..

[020] 00 57 00 69 00 6E 00 64  00 6F 00 77 00 73 00 20  .W.i.n.d .o.w.s.

[030] 00 32 00 30 00 30 00 30  00 20 00 4C 00 41 00 4E  .2.0.0.0 . .L.A.N

[040] 00 20 00 4D 00 61 00 6E  00 61 00 67 00 65 00 72  . .M.a.n .a.g.e.r

[050] 00 00 00                                          ...

size=126

smb_com=0x73

smb_rcls=0

smb_reh=0

smb_err=0

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=51201

smb_tid=0

smb_pid=7596

smb_uid=2048

smb_mid=4

smt_wct=4

smb_vwv[ 0]=  255 (0xFF)

smb_vwv[ 1]=  126 (0x7E)

smb_vwv[ 2]=    1 (0x1)

smb_vwv[ 3]=    9 (0x9)

smb_bcc=83

[000] A1 07 30 05 A0 03 0A 01  00 57 00 69 00 6E 00 64  ..0..... .W.i.n.d

[010] 00 6F 00 77 00 73 00 20  00 35 00 2E 00 31 00 00  .o.w.s.  .5...1..

[020] 00 57 00 69 00 6E 00 64  00 6F 00 77 00 73 00 20  .W.i.n.d .o.w.s.

[030] 00 32 00 30 00 30 00 30  00 20 00 4C 00 41 00 4E  .2.0.0.0 . .L.A.N

[040] 00 20 00 4D 00 61 00 6E  00 61 00 67 00 65 00 72  . .M.a.n .a.g.e.r

[050] 00 00 00                                          ...

Domain=[SARAHDAVIES] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

 session setup ok

write_socket(4,92)

write_socket(4,92) wrote 92

got smb length of 48

size=48

smb_com=0x75

smb_rcls=0

smb_reh=0

smb_err=0

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=51201

smb_tid=2048

smb_pid=7596

smb_uid=2048

smb_mid=5

smt_wct=3

smb_vwv[ 0]=  255 (0xFF)

smb_vwv[ 1]=   48 (0x30)

smb_vwv[ 2]=    1 (0x1)

smb_bcc=7

[000] 49 50 43 00 00 00 00                              IPC....

 tconx ok

dos_clean_name []

        Server               Comment

        ---------            -------

size=128

smb_com=0x25

smb_rcls=0

smb_reh=0

smb_err=0

smb_flg=8

smb_flg2=51201

smb_tid=2048

smb_pid=7596

smb_uid=2048

smb_mid=6

smt_wct=14

smb_vwv[ 0]=   38 (0x26)

smb_vwv[ 1]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 2]=    8 (0x8)

smb_vwv[ 3]=65535 (0xFFFF)

smb_vwv[ 4]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 5]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 6]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 7]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 8]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 9]=   38 (0x26)

smb_vwv[10]=   90 (0x5A)

smb_vwv[11]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[12]=  128 (0x80)

smb_vwv[13]=    0 (0x0)

smb_bcc=65

[000] 00 5C 00 50 00 49 00 50  00 45 00 5C 00 4C 00 41  .\.P.I.P .E.\.L.A

[010] 00 4E 00 4D 00 41 00 4E  00 00 00 68 00 57 72 4C  .N.M.A.N ...h.WrL

[020] 65 68 44 7A 00 42 31 36  42 42 44 7A 00 01 00 FF  ehDz.B16 BBDz....

[030] FF FF FF FF FF 53 41 52  41 48 44 41 56 49 45 53  .....SAR AHDAVIES

[040] 00                                                .

write_socket(4,132)

write_socket(4,132) wrote 132

got smb length of 64

size=64

smb_com=0x25

smb_rcls=0

smb_reh=0

smb_err=0

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=51201

smb_tid=2048

smb_pid=7596

smb_uid=2048

smb_mid=6

smt_wct=10

smb_vwv[ 0]=    8 (0x8)

smb_vwv[ 1]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 2]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 3]=    8 (0x8)

smb_vwv[ 4]=   56 (0x38)

smb_vwv[ 5]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 6]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 7]=   64 (0x40)

smb_vwv[ 8]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 9]=    0 (0x0)

smb_bcc=9

[000] 00 47 00 00 00 00 00 00  00                       .G...... .

size=64

smb_com=0x25

smb_rcls=0

smb_reh=0

smb_err=0

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=51201

smb_tid=2048

smb_pid=7596

smb_uid=2048

smb_mid=6

smt_wct=10

smb_vwv[ 0]=    8 (0x8)

smb_vwv[ 1]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 2]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 3]=    8 (0x8)

smb_vwv[ 4]=   56 (0x38)

smb_vwv[ 5]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 6]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 7]=   64 (0x40)

smb_vwv[ 8]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 9]=    0 (0x0)

smb_bcc=9

[000] 00 47 00 00 00 00 00 00  00                       .G...... .

cli_errno_from_nt: 32 bit codes: code=00000000

        Workgroup            Master

        ---------            -------

size=128

smb_com=0x25

smb_rcls=0

smb_reh=0

smb_err=0

smb_flg=8

smb_flg2=51201

smb_tid=2048

smb_pid=7596

smb_uid=2048

smb_mid=7

smt_wct=14

smb_vwv[ 0]=   38 (0x26)

smb_vwv[ 1]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 2]=    8 (0x8)

smb_vwv[ 3]=65535 (0xFFFF)

smb_vwv[ 4]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 5]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 6]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 7]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 8]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 9]=   38 (0x26)

smb_vwv[10]=   90 (0x5A)

smb_vwv[11]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[12]=  128 (0x80)

smb_vwv[13]=    0 (0x0)

smb_bcc=65

[000] 00 5C 00 50 00 49 00 50  00 45 00 5C 00 4C 00 41  .\.P.I.P .E.\.L.A

[010] 00 4E 00 4D 00 41 00 4E  00 00 00 68 00 57 72 4C  .N.M.A.N ...h.WrL

[020] 65 68 44 7A 00 42 31 36  42 42 44 7A 00 01 00 FF  ehDz.B16 BBDz....

[030] FF 00 00 00 80 53 41 52  41 48 44 41 56 49 45 53  .....SAR AHDAVIES

[040] 00                                                .

write_socket(4,132)

write_socket(4,132) wrote 132

got smb length of 64

size=64

smb_com=0x25

smb_rcls=0

smb_reh=0

smb_err=0

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=51201

smb_tid=2048

smb_pid=7596

smb_uid=2048

smb_mid=7

smt_wct=10

smb_vwv[ 0]=    8 (0x8)

smb_vwv[ 1]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 2]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 3]=    8 (0x8)

smb_vwv[ 4]=   56 (0x38)

smb_vwv[ 5]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 6]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 7]=   64 (0x40)

smb_vwv[ 8]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 9]=    0 (0x0)

smb_bcc=9

[000] 00 47 00 00 00 00 00 00  00                       .G...... .

size=64

smb_com=0x25

smb_rcls=0

smb_reh=0

smb_err=0

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=51201

smb_tid=2048

smb_pid=7596

smb_uid=2048

smb_mid=7

smt_wct=10

smb_vwv[ 0]=    8 (0x8)

smb_vwv[ 1]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 2]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 3]=    8 (0x8)

smb_vwv[ 4]=   56 (0x38)

smb_vwv[ 5]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 6]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 7]=   64 (0x40)

smb_vwv[ 8]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 9]=    0 (0x0)

smb_bcc=9

[000] 00 47 00 00 00 00 00 00  00                       .G...... .

cli_errno_from_nt: 32 bit codes: code=00000000

write_socket(4,39)

write_socket(4,39) wrote 39

got smb length of 35

size=35

smb_com=0x71

smb_rcls=0

smb_reh=0

smb_err=0

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=51201

smb_tid=2048

smb_pid=7596

smb_uid=2048

smb_mid=8

smt_wct=0

smb_bcc=0

```

----------

## rev138

How about trying

```
$ smbtree --user=<username>
```

----------

## dTr

Do I need a username?? This is what I get without one -

```
$ smbtree

added interface ip=127.0.0.1 bcast=127.255.255.255 nmask=255.0.0.0

added interface ip=192.168.0.5 bcast=192.168.0.255 nmask=255.255.255.0

Password:

resolve_lmhosts: Attempting lmhosts lookup for name MSHOME<0x1d>

name_resolve_bcast: Attempting broadcast lookup for name MSHOME<0x1d>

Got a positive name query response from 127.0.0.1 ( 192.168.0.5 )

Connecting to host=192.168.0.5

Connecting to 192.168.0.5 at port 445

Doing spnego session setup (blob length=58)

got OID=1 3 6 1 4 1 311 2 2 10

got principal=NONE

Got challenge flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x608a0215

NTLMSSP: Set final flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x60080215

NTLMSSP Sign/Seal - Initialising with flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x60080215

SPNEGO login failed: Logon failure

name_resolve_bcast: Attempting broadcast lookup for name __MSBROWSE__<0x1>

Got a positive name query response from 127.0.0.1 ( 192.168.0.5 )

resolve_lmhosts: Attempting lmhosts lookup for name MSHOME<0x1d>

name_resolve_bcast: Attempting broadcast lookup for name MSHOME<0x1d>

Got a positive name query response from 127.0.0.1 ( 192.168.0.5 )

Connecting to host=192.168.0.5

Connecting to 192.168.0.5 at port 445

Doing spnego session setup (blob length=58)

got OID=1 3 6 1 4 1 311 2 2 10

got principal=NONE

Got challenge flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x608a0215

NTLMSSP: Set final flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x60080215

NTLMSSP Sign/Seal - Initialising with flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x60080215

SPNEGO login failed: Logon failure

MSHOME

resolve_lmhosts: Attempting lmhosts lookup for name MSHOME<0x1d>

name_resolve_bcast: Attempting broadcast lookup for name MSHOME<0x1d>

Got a positive name query response from 127.0.0.1 ( 192.168.0.5 )

Connecting to host=192.168.0.5

Connecting to 192.168.0.5 at port 445

Doing spnego session setup (blob length=58)

got OID=1 3 6 1 4 1 311 2 2 10

got principal=NONE

Got challenge flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x608a0215

NTLMSSP: Set final flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x60080215

NTLMSSP Sign/Seal - Initialising with flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x60080215

SPNEGO login failed: Logon failure

        \\SARAHDAVIES

Connecting to host=SARAHDAVIES

resolve_lmhosts: Attempting lmhosts lookup for name SARAHDAVIES<0x20>

resolve_wins: Attempting wins lookup for name SARAHDAVIES<0x20>

resolve_wins: WINS server resolution selected and no WINS servers listed.

resolve_hosts: Attempting host lookup for name SARAHDAVIES<0x20>

name_resolve_bcast: Attempting broadcast lookup for name SARAHDAVIES<0x20>

Got a positive name query response from 192.168.0.4 ( 192.168.0.4 )

Connecting to 192.168.0.4 at port 445

Doing spnego session setup (blob length=16)

server didn't supply a full spnego negprot

Got challenge flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x608a0215

NTLMSSP: Set final flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x60080215

NTLMSSP Sign/Seal - Initialising with flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x60080215

        \\DAVESGENTOO                   Samba Server 3.0.14a

Connecting to host=DAVESGENTOO

resolve_lmhosts: Attempting lmhosts lookup for name DAVESGENTOO<0x20>

resolve_wins: Attempting wins lookup for name DAVESGENTOO<0x20>

resolve_wins: WINS server resolution selected and no WINS servers listed.

resolve_hosts: Attempting host lookup for name DAVESGENTOO<0x20>

Connecting to 127.0.0.1 at port 445

Doing spnego session setup (blob length=58)

got OID=1 3 6 1 4 1 311 2 2 10

got principal=NONE

Got challenge flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x608a0215

NTLMSSP: Set final flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x60080215

NTLMSSP Sign/Seal - Initialising with flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x60080215

SPNEGO login failed: Logon failure

                \\DAVESGENTOO\ADMIN$            IPC Service (Samba Server 3.0.14a)

                \\DAVESGENTOO\IPC$              IPC Service (Samba Server 3.0.14a)

```

----------

## rev138

I would assume so. Look at all the "Logon Failure" messages in there. Try a valid windows username.

----------

## dTr

Ok, there is one user account on the laptop (Sarah)

this is what I get using that username

```
$ smbtree -user=Sarah

added interface ip=127.0.0.1 bcast=127.255.255.255 nmask=255.0.0.0

added interface ip=192.168.0.5 bcast=192.168.0.255 nmask=255.255.255.0

Password:

resolve_lmhosts: Attempting lmhosts lookup for name MSHOME<0x1d>

name_resolve_bcast: Attempting broadcast lookup for name MSHOME<0x1d>

Got a positive name query response from 127.0.0.1 ( 192.168.0.5 )

Connecting to host=192.168.0.5

Connecting to 192.168.0.5 at port 445

Doing spnego session setup (blob length=58)

got OID=1 3 6 1 4 1 311 2 2 10

got principal=NONE

Got challenge flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x608a0215

NTLMSSP: Set final flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x60080215

NTLMSSP Sign/Seal - Initialising with flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x60080215

SPNEGO login failed: Logon failure

name_resolve_bcast: Attempting broadcast lookup for name __MSBROWSE__<0x1>

Got a positive name query response from 127.0.0.1 ( 192.168.0.5 )

resolve_lmhosts: Attempting lmhosts lookup for name MSHOME<0x1d>

name_resolve_bcast: Attempting broadcast lookup for name MSHOME<0x1d>

Got a positive name query response from 127.0.0.1 ( 192.168.0.5 )

Connecting to host=192.168.0.5

Connecting to 192.168.0.5 at port 445

Doing spnego session setup (blob length=58)

got OID=1 3 6 1 4 1 311 2 2 10

got principal=NONE

Got challenge flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x608a0215

NTLMSSP: Set final flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x60080215

NTLMSSP Sign/Seal - Initialising with flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x60080215

SPNEGO login failed: Logon failure

MSHOME

resolve_lmhosts: Attempting lmhosts lookup for name MSHOME<0x1d>

name_resolve_bcast: Attempting broadcast lookup for name MSHOME<0x1d>

Got a positive name query response from 127.0.0.1 ( 192.168.0.5 )

Connecting to host=192.168.0.5

Connecting to 192.168.0.5 at port 445

Doing spnego session setup (blob length=58)

got OID=1 3 6 1 4 1 311 2 2 10

got principal=NONE

Got challenge flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x608a0215

NTLMSSP: Set final flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x60080215

NTLMSSP Sign/Seal - Initialising with flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x60080215

SPNEGO login failed: Logon failure

        \\SARAHDAVIES

Connecting to host=SARAHDAVIES

resolve_lmhosts: Attempting lmhosts lookup for name SARAHDAVIES<0x20>

resolve_wins: Attempting wins lookup for name SARAHDAVIES<0x20>

resolve_wins: WINS server resolution selected and no WINS servers listed.

resolve_hosts: Attempting host lookup for name SARAHDAVIES<0x20>

name_resolve_bcast: Attempting broadcast lookup for name SARAHDAVIES<0x20>

Got a positive name query response from 192.168.0.4 ( 192.168.0.4 )

Connecting to 192.168.0.4 at port 445

Doing spnego session setup (blob length=16)

server didn't supply a full spnego negprot

Got challenge flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x608a0215

NTLMSSP: Set final flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x60080215

NTLMSSP Sign/Seal - Initialising with flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x60080215

        \\DAVESGENTOO                   Samba Server 3.0.14a

Connecting to host=DAVESGENTOO

resolve_lmhosts: Attempting lmhosts lookup for name DAVESGENTOO<0x20>

resolve_wins: Attempting wins lookup for name DAVESGENTOO<0x20>

resolve_wins: WINS server resolution selected and no WINS servers listed.

resolve_hosts: Attempting host lookup for name DAVESGENTOO<0x20>

Connecting to 127.0.0.1 at port 445

Doing spnego session setup (blob length=58)

got OID=1 3 6 1 4 1 311 2 2 10

got principal=NONE

Got challenge flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x608a0215

NTLMSSP: Set final flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x60080215

NTLMSSP Sign/Seal - Initialising with flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x60080215

SPNEGO login failed: Logon failure

                \\DAVESGENTOO\ADMIN$            IPC Service (Samba Server 3.0.14a)

                \\DAVESGENTOO\IPC$              IPC Service (Samba Server 3.0.14a)

```

I have also tried "Guest" but I get the same output(The laptop has a Guest account activated).

As a side note, when I had winxp I did not need to provide a username to get to the shared folders on the laptop.

----------

## ph03n1x

You don't neet samba just for browsing shares. Here I can browse windows shares just with gnome-nautilus without needing samba installed.

----------

## rev138

That's assuming he's using gnome. I don't see any mention of that.

----------

## dTr

I use kde.

----------

## rev138

Just use konqueror then. As long as your 'kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves' was compiled with the "samba" use flag, you can just type the following into any konqueror window:

```
smb://<NETBIOS NAME>
```

----------

## ph03n1x

 *rev138 wrote:*   

> That's assuming he's using gnome. I don't see any mention of that.

 

Well it should be possible with konqueror as well I guess. But not 100% sure

It's a common mistake that people think they need samba to browse samba shares. You don't need apache to view websites don't you?

----------

## rev138

Ah... just went back and read your original post -- looks like you've already tried that. Might want to recompile the kioslaves and samba just for good measure.

----------

## dTr

So I could uninstall Samba?

Note that I also want to be able to share some folders in gentoo

----------

## ph03n1x

 *dTr wrote:*   

> So I could uninstall Samba?
> 
> Note that I also want to be able to share some folders in gentoo

 

In the case you want to share with gentoo you need samba. But just for browsing it is not needed. That's two different things.

----------

## rev138

 *ph03n1x wrote:*   

> It's a common mistake that people think they need samba to browse samba shares. You don't need apache to view websites don't you?

 

Samba is needed for Konqueror to browse shares. Check the 'kdebase-kioslaves' ebuild.

----------

## dTr

Ok, I just checked and kdebase-kioslaves has the samba use flag already. So I should be able to browse in konqueror. I already tried that and I didn't get anywhere. The error I get is -

```
Internal Error

Please send a full bug report at http://bugs.kde.org

libsmbclient reported an error, but did not specify what the problem is. This might indicate a severe problem with your network - but also might indicate a problem with libsmbclient.

If you want to help us, please provide a tcpdump of the network interface while you try to browse (be aware that it might contain private data, so do not post it if you are unsure about that - you can send it privately to the developers if they ask for it)
```

Where can I go from here?

----------

## ph03n1x

 *rev138 wrote:*   

>  *ph03n1x wrote:*   It's a common mistake that people think they need samba to browse samba shares. You don't need apache to view websites don't you? 
> 
> Samba is needed for Konqueror to browse shares. Check the 'kdebase-kioslaves' ebuild.

 

Can be. I meant it generally not konqueror specific.

You might try smb4k which is a pretty fast smbbrowser for kde maybe that one works.

EDIT: what does 

```
revdep-rebuild -p
```

 say? Maybe something's just broken on your system...

----------

## dTr

installed smb4k but that can't browse the laptop either - it gives the error -

```
Opening the wallet failed! KWallet support will be disabled.
```

revdep-rebuild -p gives

```
# revdep-rebuild -p

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by any package update,

will be recompiled.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/local/dislin/examples/exa_c (requires libdislnc.so.9)

  broken /usr/local/dislin/python/dislinmodule.so (requires libdislnc.so.9)

  broken /usr/local/dislin/perl/Dislin.so (requires libdislnc.so.9)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

```

----------

## ph03n1x

boah now I really don't know any further... seems something KDE-specific.

Maybe have a look at that wallet thing...

----------

